# Worlds smallest subwoofer



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

....


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Nov 13 2005, 04:46 PM~4197735
> *....
> *



I raise the bullshit flag without some response curve pics


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

what would the purpose of this be, model cars?


----------



## boxchevy on26 (Dec 30, 2004)

if that was true it would be tight to be in a model car and work too.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Nov 13 2005, 04:46 PM~4197735
> *....
> *


i wonder if it could handle 1 watt?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

link?


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

i bet pitbull could make a pair of those hit 150db :uh: 

hahaha


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 13 2005, 07:32 PM~4198606
> *i bet pitbull could make a pair of those hit 150db  :uh:
> 
> hahaha
> *


i want 4 for my 1:6 scale h2 hummer :roflmao:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 13 2005, 08:40 PM~4198639
> *i want 4 for my 1:6 scale h2 hummer :roflmao:
> *


bet you could fit a 6.5" sub in there


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

I want one of these.... there like tiny W7's


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Photoshop is a great program...


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Nov 13 2005, 07:39 PM~4199018
> *Photoshop is a great program...
> *


LOL I thought about that... but iunno


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 13 2005, 07:42 PM~4198648
> *bet you could fit a 6.5" sub in there
> *


i know i can, i already had one in there :roflmao:

actually, i was able to fit a 6x9 speaker in there, and it actually sounded halfway decent, aside from hearing all the plastic rattle around...lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Nov 13 2005, 09:39 PM~4199018
> *Photoshop is a great program...
> *


peep out my new xxx :biggrin:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 13 2005, 09:27 PM~4199391
> *peep out my new xxx  :biggrin:
> *


i want one in the bed of my truck


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Nov 13 2005, 07:39 PM~4199018
> *Photoshop is a great program...
> *



It wasnt photoshopped homie, atleast not to my knowlege, I am going to find th site with the links...


and it may be a full range speaker, it didnt specify the frequency response, I just thought it was funny.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

actually, here is the real deal, and its a full range driver that if you look on the charts next to it in the pic, extends down to sub range fequencies allthough its not super effecient. Both of these drivers can be seen on videos on www.realmofexcursion.com










VIDEO:
http://www.realmofexcursion.com/videos/Aur...W2-326-8A.1.wmv
http://www.realmofexcursion.com/videos/AuraSound/ns3.1.wmv


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

That thing looks JUST like a speaker we took out of a radio controlled car a long time ago. The wires and plug look exactly like what they use in em too.....


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

so wuts the purpose of it? like in wut scenerio would it be used in? i could onyl think of model cars


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Nov 14 2005, 02:41 PM~4203505
> *so wuts the purpose of it? like in wut scenerio would it be used in? i could onyl think of model cars
> *




a wall maybe.. Ive seen 4" midbass walls before, that did well over 145 at 45hz, with 40 drivers in it. i guess you could do similar for kicks.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 14 2005, 02:48 PM~4203552
> *a wall maybe..  Ive seen 4" midbass walls before, that did well over 145 at 45hz, with 40 drivers in it.  i guess you could do similar for kicks.
> *


or headphones maybe?


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 15 2005, 09:45 PM~4213796
> *or headphones maybe?
> *




Here is an interesting folded horn box I found using small drivers


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 16 2005, 05:40 AM~4215526
> *Here is an interesting folded horn box I found using small drivers
> 
> 
> ...


what does that have to do with headphones? :roflmao:

but it does look kinda cool i guess


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 16 2005, 05:52 PM~4219468
> *what does that have to do with headphones? :roflmao:
> 
> but it does look kinda cool i guess
> *



your headphone post was in the way :0 :biggrin:


----------

